# [2010] Pueblo Bonito Black Diamond Membership



## krakello

As Pueblo Bonito owners, we have recently received an "invitation" to join Pueblo Bonito Black Diamond, which will allegedly replace RCI, HSI or any of the other problematic companies out there.  It is a pressure sales job to join of course, and it appears all the information and details are available only by phone, not in writing (other than general info on the website).  Its "exclusive" too of course, "only 20,000 Pueblo Bonito owners can join.

We would love to hear from folks who have joined.  Or have not joined.  Who have used it.  Any information actually, would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Craig J

I just received the phone pitch also. I told them if they wanted me to consider it to email me with all of the details, terms, and conditions, etc. They said, "Well, we'll just put you down as not interested then." I guess I feel like anything that they try to sell that hard over the phone is something to stay away from.


----------



## Karen G

krakello said:


> Its "exclusive" too of course, "only 20,000 Pueblo Bonito owners can join.


I haven't been called.  

But, I just found this  online.


----------



## siesta

black diamonds are rare, so this must be a really awesome program.


----------



## itsmike2k

*Black Diamond, scam in my opinion*

My wife received this high pressure call and paid 695.00 down, $2500 total i think, on the assumption we would receive some kind of contract, TOS and payment schedule. This was on the Saturday before Thanksgiving and the sales rep, michelle, was supposed to call us back the next tuesday to explain some more stuff.. Well tuesday came and went along with November, by the time we were able to contact Michelle it was the 2nd week of December, she was sick and busy so she couldnt call us like she promised?!?!? We were concerned because in the sales phone call Michelle promised us to bank our 2010 unused emerald bay week. After my wife finally got ahold of her she gave her some BS info on what we had to do to bank the week. After a few more days of annoying emails and phone calls we decided to cancel and get a refund because the service wasnt what they promised. We emailed her and told her we wanted to cancel and she finally replied saying we needed to call her to cancel. After calling her, and talking to her supervisor Melora, we were told we could cancel but no refund because we only had 10 days for refund. We were then pointed to the TOS on their webpage and it stated 30 days for initial membership and 10 days for renewal, upgrade or promotional. But we had to send a letter to their office, so on the 29th day I overnight a letter along with the 2 free trip vultures, we were promised 4 but only received 2 20+ days after the initial payment. I also canceled my Debit Card and notified my bank i was going to dispute the charge. As per bank policy i have to give them 30 days to refund and then i can start the dispute. we finally received a call today, after numerous call on our end to be told again we canceled to late and they will not refund the 695.00. That's a pretty big penalty for no services rendered at all. And yesterday i received another call from their payment processing saying my monthly payment couldnt be processed, please call them back to update my card info.. Wow 2+ weeks after i follow their outdated TOS cancellation process they are still trying to process another payment. So i'm waiting until the 20th to see if hopefully my bank will refund me the $$.

So in my opinion this is another BS way to steal $$ from people. one of the promotions i was sent was a buy on get one free plane ticket, one coach ticket that i can normally get for 300.00 or less was over $650.00 if thats what the rest of their "good deals' then i hate to see what the banked weeks would buy. Also after doing some research this company PB black diamond is run by Our Vacation Center (OVC), which isn't owned by Pueblo Bonito like they lead us to believe they are owned by International Cruise and Excursion(ICE) which also owns RCI and a bunch of other vacation companies.

So we never received any type of guarantee/documentation on price or services, much less any services, they didnt even bank the week for us, but they think they are entitled to 695.00??? This really puts a sour taste in my mouth for PB also. I've never used RCI or anything like it before, we have 1 week at sunset and emerald, but it seemed like a good option until i got a taste of how the customer service was. Anyone know of any other steps i can take to ensure i get my $$ back?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Karen G

itsmike2k said:


> So in my opinion this is another BS way to steal $$ from people. . . . This really puts a sour taste in my mouth for PB also.


Shame on Pueblo Bonito for promoting this. I can't think of anything else you could do beyond what you've already done. Hopefully your bank will assist you on this.

You might want to send a message to Alfredo Ramirez, owner services director, and just let him know how disgusted you are with the treatment you've received.  His email is  aramirez@pueblobonito.com.mx   It may or may not make any difference, but at least you can voice your dissatisfaction.


----------



## itsmike2k

Thanks Karen I will defiantly voice my opinion to him!!!


Mike


----------



## Clintshare

*No to Black Diamond*

This week I too, received the Black Diamond invite. The fellow was nice enough and we talked at length.  However, as a TS owner Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan (bought it on EBAY for substantial savings over delevoper cost) and frequent visitor to both Pueblo Bonito prpoperties in MZT, I am familiar with Pueblo Bonito's TS presentations (Very low key and IMHO pretty "honest' as TS sales tactics go). Try a session Mayan Palace folks or Botique Resort La Jolla Mazatlan    for real high pressure.. and ... well you know ... Anyway, experience says "If its too good to be true" "It isn't!!!"

So.. based on the adage above...I said "no" to the Black Diamond presentation. I also don't think the association with Pueblo Bonito does Pueblo Bonito's reputation any good, and will let them know.


----------



## LindaYellen

*I love the Black Diamond Membership*

   I have the Black Diamond Membership and just came on here to look up the phone number to call my account manager to have my yearly fees reimbursed. I have been doing it every year for the last 2 years and I love the fact that I can use the money I pay each year in fees now for airfare. I fly my Mom here for Christmas every year. Why not, I know Im not going to go to Mexico right now so I may as well get something out of what I pay every year anyway.  My advice to you is to get an account manager you can talk to, ask some questions and have the exchange process explained. The membership works.  I got 2 free vacations with my membership and used them right away -went on the Epic for a free cruise with my husband and ALSO went to Hawaii with 4 people  for the other free vacation- had a ball on both.


----------



## nazclk

*Black Diamond*

I have owned Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach for a long time, and gee I didn't get a call about this.


----------



## Clintshare

*Interesting*

Interesting that the poster praising Black Diamond just registered at TUG  a day or so ago.


----------



## Clintshare

*BBB report*

Check this out. from what I see ICE is the Black Diamond Company

http://www.bbb.org/phoenix/Business...c-in-scottsdale-az-36004895/Customer-Reviews/


----------



## Craig711

Clintshare said:


> Check this out. from what I see ICE is the Black Diamond Company
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/phoenix/Business...c-in-scottsdale-az-36004895/Customer-Reviews/



Looks like it. The website is copyrighted to ICE Enterprise
( http://www.pueblobonitoblackdiamond.com/ ) and ICE creates a lot of special programs (sales and marketing, call center operations, etc) for timeshare companies. Pueblo Bonito is sensitive about maintaining their reputation as one of the good guys. I'm thinking this program might be a mistake on their part, especially if owners are high pressured by the call center and the product isn't up to snuff. But the jury is out until more feedback from owners comes in.


----------



## Karen G

Craig711 said:


> Pueblo Bonito is sensitive about maintaining their reputation as one of the good guys. I'm thinking this program might be a mistake on their part, especially if owners are high pressured by the call center and the product isn't up to snuff. But the jury is out until more feedback from owners comes in.


 I got one of the sales calls, but the caller wasn't pushy. I asked for their website address so that I could read more about it. He provided it and that was the end of our conversation.  After reading about it, I didn't think it was a good deal for us


----------



## jsacks44

*Pueblo Bonito Black Diamond*

They did offer me an online trial after deposit of $650. After checking rates from them versus others, It seems I can get it cheaper without the $2500 fees. Although I never received a contract, I am trying to cancel and get my deposit back. I did e mail within the 10 days but now I expect they will try ot keep deposit monies


----------



## Sheridan

*Black Diamond Pueblo Bonito offer*

I recently got a call from a salesman selling Black Diamond Pueblo Bonito.
The cost would be $1,000.  For this, I would receive the amount of my maintenance fee, $492, each year that I could use for air fare among other things.  I own a timeshare at Pueblo Bonito, Mazatlan and don't plan to go there any more or to any other timeshare.  I do make two airplane trips per year to visit my daughters so this would probably work out OK for me for the last 6 years of my timeshare.  There is only one good review of this program in your forum and one very bad one.  Any advice?
Sheridan


----------



## Al D

It's a shame that Pueblo Bonito used to be one of the more reputable honest Timeshares.
They were my first timeshare tour and most of what they said was honest.
Unfortunately now they are resorting to lies and misleading comments.
I have done a tour 2 times in the last few years (specifically not asking for any reimbursement) just asking for pricing and updated info.  They arent as bad as the Mayans, but starting to stretch the truth more and more and even outright lie.
The RCI Pueblo Bonito line won't let you do a search for a Pueblo Bonito with a Pueblo Bonito deposited week. They make up a different excuse every time. I have yet to get a straight answer, even after puting the request in writing.
I think they have become a big Timeshare monster and the monster needs to be fed at whatever the cost. More and more pressure for salespeople to come up with sales and the result is they say whatever they need to.
I wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them.


----------



## jsacks44

*PB Black Diamond*



itsmike2k said:


> My wife received this high pressure call and paid 695.00 down, $2500 total i think, on the assumption we would receive some kind of contract, TOS and payment schedule. This was on the Saturday before Thanksgiving and the sales rep, michelle, was supposed to call us back the next tuesday to explain some more stuff.. Well tuesday came and went along with November, by the time we were able to contact Michelle it was the 2nd week of December, she was sick and busy so she couldnt call us like she promised?!?!? We were concerned because in the sales phone call Michelle promised us to bank our 2010 unused emerald bay week. After my wife finally got ahold of her she gave her some BS info on what we had to do to bank the week. After a few more days of annoying emails and phone calls we decided to cancel and get a refund because the service wasnt what they promised. We emailed her and told her we wanted to cancel and she finally replied saying we needed to call her to cancel. After calling her, and talking to her supervisor Melora, we were told we could cancel but no refund because we only had 10 days for refund. We were then pointed to the TOS on their webpage and it stated 30 days for initial membership and 10 days for renewal, upgrade or promotional. But we had to send a letter to their office, so on the 29th day I overnight a letter along with the 2 free trip vultures, we were promised 4 but only received 2 20+ days after the initial payment. I also canceled my Debit Card and notified my bank i was going to dispute the charge. As per bank policy i have to give them 30 days to refund and then i can start the dispute. we finally received a call today, after numerous call on our end to be told again we canceled to late and they will not refund the 695.00. That's a pretty big penalty for no services rendered at all. And yesterday i received another call from their payment processing saying my monthly payment couldnt be processed, please call them back to update my card info.. Wow 2+ weeks after i follow their outdated TOS cancellation process they are still trying to process another payment. So i'm waiting until the 20th to see if hopefully my bank will refund me the $$.
> 
> So in my opinion this is another BS way to steal $$ from people. one of the promotions i was sent was a buy on get one free plane ticket, one coach ticket that i can normally get for 300.00 or less was over $650.00 if thats what the rest of their "good deals' then i hate to see what the banked weeks would buy. Also after doing some research this company PB black diamond is run by Our Vacation Center (OVC), which isn't owned by Pueblo Bonito like they lead us to believe they are owned by International Cruise and Excursion(ICE) which also owns RCI and a bunch of other vacation companies.
> 
> So we never received any type of guarantee/documentation on price or services, much less any services, they didnt even bank the week for us, but they think they are entitled to 695.00??? This really puts a sour taste in my mouth for PB also. I've never used RCI or anything like it before, we have 1 week at sunset and emerald, but it seemed like a good option until i got a taste of how the customer service was. Anyone know of any other steps i can take to ensure i get my $$ back?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



I have had a very similar experience; The agreement clearly states 30 days from the OVC subscription application; I never had an application.
Had it come from OVC instead of PB, I would be wary ; Right after the deposit, our credit card had charges for purchases in foreign countries within 48 hours. In checking, I have found at least 4 people with the same issue after talking with OVC. Points to look at
1. No application signed by you 2. No dates on any documents. 3. The Consumer Protection Council has rules regarding telemarketing and charges.
Call them. 4. They also said we could walk away but they keep $695, for what.
Access to an inoperable website normally, with deals you could get from anyone and save the upfront fees; We always use the PB so they money for not using < up to $1000> is moot for us at this point/ The best price guarantee! If a trip on Expedia is $4000 and OVC is $4500, you get $500 in bank to use ; When you use again, they credit the $500 but are already higher than someone else by $500 for what do you really get . Just say NO


----------



## jsacks44

*PB Black Diamond frmerly Premier Plus*

First, when they say they work for PB , not true; They are ICE , Our Vacation Center and who knows how many other companies. Second, the vacations promised on the site, whether on any of the sites, prices can be beat by any of the online firms, Expedia , Hotwire, Airline sites, Kayak , etc.. Third, they will not let you review any paperwork until they have some of your money !
When or if you want to cancel , runaround will start. 4. The vacation vouchers are for other RCI type sites and cannot be used on Hotel, resorts or itmes like this. It is ashame PB is such a nice place . 
5. I am not sure why they want to take advantage of people that already bought units and now they want to squeeze more money from them. Has anyone had a good experience other than the One that appears to be an ICE employee


----------



## Neesie

LindaYellen said:


> I have the Black Diamond Membership and just came on here to look up the phone number to call my account manager to have my yearly fees reimbursed. I have been doing it every year for the last 2 years and I love the fact that I can use the money I pay each year in fees now for airfare. I fly my Mom here for Christmas every year. Why not, I know Im not going to go to Mexico right now so I may as well get something out of what I pay every year anyway.  My advice to you is to get an account manager you can talk to, ask some questions and have the exchange process explained. The membership works.  I got 2 free vacations with my membership and used them right away -went on the Epic for a free cruise with my husband and ALSO went to Hawaii with 4 people  for the other free vacation- had a ball on both.



Does anyone else find it suspicious that this is her one and only post?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

LindaYellen said:


> I have the Black Diamond Membership and* just came on here to look up the phone number to call my account manager to have my yearly fees reimbursed*. .





Neesie said:


> Does anyone else find it suspicious that this is her one and only post?



She thinks we're idiots.  What else can I conclude if she expects us to believe that she came to the TUG BBS *because she was looking up the phone number of her account manager*. Why would TUG have the name of her account manager?  Wouldn't there be better places to get that information, such as from her paperwork? Or perhaps by contacting the resort?

But no, she just happened to come here to look up the number of her account manager, and then she just happened to find this thread, and just happened to decide that she needed to post.  

The last time I saw a load that big was a couple of days  ago when I got stuck behind a full garbage truck making a run to the local landfill.


----------



## mjhines

*ICE and its past*



jsacks said:


> First, when they say they work for PB , not true; They are ICE , Our Vacation Center and who knows how many other companies.]
> 
> Just a bit of history. Wife and I are Pueblo Bonito owners (Sunset Beach) for 6 years now and have been back every year (watching the whale migration from your balcony can be addictive). When we bought (this was before TUG for us), among the numerous bits of info we were given accompanying a brochure describing ICE was the salesman's explanation that ICE was a high end travel agency created by Mr. Ernesto Coppel (owner/developer of Pueblo Bonito Resorts) for his wife and that she was in charge of that "branch". At the time, at least, there were no other direct connections (like RCI, etc mentioned in this thread) but it did act as a travel agency, with emphasis on cruises. It was "free" but required registration/activation, so in that sense, it was much less encumbered than the Black Diamond product. We never used the services, but did check out the cost of several cruises comparing ICE to other sources and it wasn't any less expensive. Nor will we sit through a Black Diamond presentation. However, I will say we have been thoroughly pleased with our ownership at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.


----------



## nazclk

*Black diamond*

is just another selling ploy. When ICE fizzled out because of all the bad press, they came up with something new.


----------



## LindaYellen

Clintshare said:


> Check this out. from what I see ICE is the Black Diamond Company
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/phoenix/Business...c-in-scottsdale-az-36004895/Customer-Reviews/




So they work with a company thats in the travel industry?
Hmmm perhaps to get better exchange options? 
Kind of like how toothpaste works better with a toothbrush...? Hmm how scandalous.
I don't see the problem as long as they give maintenance fees back every year like they have been doing.


----------



## LindaYellen

Neesie said:


> Does anyone else find it suspicious that this is her one and only post?





Really of all the nerve. Posting only once.
Outrageous!


----------



## LindaYellen

_Post deleted--violates TUG posting rules about being courteous and no personal attacks_


----------



## LindaYellen

LindaYellen said:


> So they work with a company thats in the travel industry?
> Hmmm perhaps to get better exchange options?
> Kind of like how toothpaste works better with a toothbrush...? Hmm how scandalous.
> I don't see the problem as long as they give maintenance fees back every year like they have been doing.





Clintshare said:


> Interesting that the poster praising Black Diamond just registered at TUG  a day or so ago.





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> She thinks we're idiots.  What else can I conclude if she expects us to believe that she came to the TUG BBS *because she was looking up the phone number of her account manager*. Why would TUG have the name of her account manager?  Wouldn't there be better places to get that information, such as from her paperwork? Or perhaps by contacting the resort?
> 
> But no, she just happened to come here to look up the number of her account manager, and then she just happened to find this thread, and just happened to decide that she needed to post.
> 
> The last time I saw a load that big was a couple of days  ago when I got stuck behind a full garbage truck making a run to the local landfill.




Googled Pueblo Bonito Black Diamond to get the 1 866 724 5189 number to an account manager from the website www.PuebloBonitoBlackDiamond.com. and this came up. Why are you so angry?


----------



## Karen G

LindaYellen said:


> Why are you so angry?


I don't believe people here are "angry" at all, maybe just a little bit suspicious. There have been many instances before on TUG where a first time poster appears extolling the benefits of a particular company that others have had negative experiences with or that promote benefits that are questionable.

We might suspect that that poster is a shill for the company being discussed.  According to Wikieipedia, here's the definition of a shill:

"A shill, plant or stooge is a person who helps a person or organization without disclosing that he or she has a close relationship with that person or organization. Shill typically refers to someone who purposely gives onlookers the impression that he or she is an enthusiastic independent customer of a seller (or marketer of ideas) that he or she is secretly working for."


----------



## Vacationsrfun

*There's always one*

Normally, there's always one group of people that benefits from these memberships but they are counting on the rest not getting much out of it. That's how they make money. Don't get talked into something that's not for you and if it works for you, great!


----------



## nazclk

*Sunset Beach*

I too have owned at Sunset Beach since it was built and have nothing but great things to say about it.  I usually go twice a year and thoroughly enjoy both weeks, especially during whale migration


----------



## Karen G

nazclk said:


> thoroughly enjoy both weeks, especially during whale migration


Our daughter and son-in-law will be checking into Sunset Beach a week from today.  Do you think the whales will still be around?


----------



## mjhines

Karen G said:


> Our daughter and son-in-law will be checking into Sunset Beach a week from today.  Do you think the whales will still be around?


We just returned from a week at Sunset Beach and the whales were putting on a daily "show", mostly mornings and late afternoons. 
Also, we declined the invitation to "update" and were not approached again. There were no flyers or other information we could see relating to Black Diamond or ICE anywhere on the property. Just gorgeous surroundings and wonderfully positive employees as usual. And we, too, urge caution if offered the option described in this thread.


----------



## Karen G

mjhines said:


> We just returned from a week at Sunset Beach and the whales were putting on a daily "show", mostly mornings and late afternoons.


Thanks. Hopefully, they'll still be active next week!


----------



## LindaYellen

*Reply*

_post deleted--this is essentially a duplicate of post #24 in this thread and duplicate posts are not allowed_


----------



## LindaYellen

Karen G said:


> I don't believe people here are "angry" at all, maybe just a little bit suspicious. There have been many instances before on TUG where a first time poster appears extolling the benefits of a particular company that others have had negative experiences with or that promote benefits that are questionable.
> 
> We might suspect that that poster is a shill for the company being discussed.  According to Wikieipedia, here's the definition of a shill:
> 
> "A shill, plant or stooge is a person who helps a person or organization without disclosing that he or she has a close relationship with that person or organization. Shill typically refers to someone who purposely gives onlookers the impression that he or she is an enthusiastic independent customer of a seller (or marketer of ideas) that he or she is secretly working for."




Regarding this post:
"But no, she just happened to come here to look up the number of her account manager, and then she just happened to find this thread, and just happened to decide that she needed to post. 

The last time I saw a load that big was a couple of days ago when I got stuck behind a full garbage truck making a run to the local landfill."

 

There is no doubt these words are angry. Personal attacks on me are uncalled for. I've had enough of your bullying. Maybe you should just ask questions to better inform yourself on programs instead of slashing me for my opinion. I don't know why my opinion offended you so much. 

I don't care, everyone needs to grow up and take responsibility for yourself and your decisions not go around talking about if you got burned in the past then ask questions to the person you need to about your suspicions about any program. Its immature to take out your suspicions on an innocent poster.


----------



## nazclk

*Black Diamond*

They must be reading the boards, as I just received my invitation in the mail yesterday.


----------



## jsacks44

*Pueblo Bonito Black Diamond*

After letters to PB, my visa card and the BBB, I was able to get deposit back.
I love the resort. As far as the club, unless you want to deposit your week, there is really no benefit to paying upfront  for a vacation you can get for less on Kayak, Hotwire, etc... Not sure on the short notice specials.. If it really is such a great  deal, why do they misrepresent and have at least one complaint with BBB weekly


----------



## Rovenell

*Pueblo Bonito Premiere*



jsacks said:


> After letters to PB, my visa card and the BBB, I was able to get deposit back.
> I love the resort. As far as the club, unless you want to deposit your week, there is really no benefit to paying upfront  for a vacation you can get for less on Kayak, Hotwire, etc... Not sure on the short notice specials.. If it really is such a great  deal, why do they misrepresent and have at least one complaint with BBB weekly



I too have received the Black Diamond letters.  We have been Sunset Beach Members for 6 or 7 years.  At that time we signed up for P. B. Premier.  I think it was included in the timeshare. Is Premier similar to Black Diamond?  Their website also shows ICE at the bottom.


----------



## jsacks44

*same*



Rovenell said:


> I too have received the Black Diamond letters.  We have been Sunset Beach Members for 6 or 7 years.  At that time we signed up for P. B. Premier.  I think it was included in the timeshare. Is Premier similar to Black Diamond?  Their website also shows ICE at the bottom.



it is same as far as i can tell;


----------



## New Hope

Rovenell said:


> I too have received the Black Diamond letters.  We have been Sunset Beach Members for 6 or 7 years.  At that time we signed up for P. B. Premier.  I think it was included in the timeshare. Is Premier similar to Black Diamond?  Their website also shows ICE at the bottom.



They are not the same and Premier was also included when we purchased our timeshare at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.  

I spoke at lengths about the difference with the agent and this is what we were told.  Being a Premier owner we can deposit our week and only use that week towards a cruise and nothing else.  We are not allowed to use that week and go to another destination.  We can however take an "extra" vacation by paying the cost of the week.  

If we become Black Diamond Members and deposit our week they will credit of our maintenance fee and we can use those funds to go anywhere. 

For a fee of $2,499 we would become lifetime members or for $999 we could be Black Diamond members for 5 years.  Oh and they would kindly give us  2 extra weeks of vacation, plus 2 four day cruises.  If we act now they will give us another $100 credit.

I checked out purchasing an extra vacation at a resort in Punta Cana, same room type, same dates and this is what I found. 

Premier Cost - $455
Black Diamond Cost - $418
RCI Cost- $350

Of course, we will not be upgrading as we were also told so many lies when we bought our timeshare many years ago.  They will get no more money from us.


----------



## jsacks44

*PB Black Diamond*

Te funds can only be used for Timeshare swaps, not hotel, air or auto; I tell everyone to save money; You can get maintenance fees from Selling your week on Tugs or Ebay


----------



## KingOfCabo

Here is link for the written Terms and Conditions to Pueblo Bonito Black Diamond:

http://www.pueblobonitoblackdiamond.com/navigate/terms_program

If anybody is a member, I would like to know if Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos or Rose or Sunset Beach in Cabo San Lucas do have $99/week specials for last minute travel.  Please let me know since I don't have a User Name or Password to that Website.


----------



## Clintshare

*Pueblo Bonito Premier and other ICE connections*



KingOfCabo said:


> Here is link for the written Terms and Conditions to Pueblo Bonito Black Diamond:
> 
> http://www.pueblobonitoblackdiamond.com/navigate/terms_program
> 
> If anybody is a member, I would like to know if Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos or Rose or Sunset Beach in Cabo San Lucas do have $99/week specials for last minute travel.  Please let me know since I don't have a User Name or Password to that Website.



There were a few 49 dollar and 99 dollar postings out there on ICE  (PB Black Diamond, Puebo Bonito Passport, Pueblo Bonito "XX"). Some for Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan and Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay. Don't recall PBSB or PBRose, but they might have been there. All short notice stuff, similar to RCI Last Call. Havn't taken ICE up on them. Did check a local to us place in South Carolina coastal at 49 bucks, but ruled it out as substandard.

I have compared Vacations to go.com cruise prices with ICE and Vacationstogo is a bit less on those I checked. No bargains at ICE that I can see so far. Unfortunately my good money I believe is down the drain, or at  least circling....


If' it's too good to be true it isn't....


----------



## Clintshare

Clintshare said:


> There were a few 49 dollar and 99 dollar postings out there on ICE  (PB Black Diamond, Puebo Bonito Passport, Pueblo Bonito "XX"). Some for Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan and Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay. Don't recall PBSB or PBRose, but they might have been there. All short notice stuff, similar to RCI Last Call. Havn't taken ICE up on them. Did check a local to us place in South Carolina coastal at 49 bucks, but ruled it out as substandard.
> 
> I have compared Vacations to go.com cruise prices with ICE and Vacationstogo is a bit less on those I checked. No bargains at ICE that I can see so far. Unfortunately my good money I believe is down the drain, or at  least circling....
> 
> 
> If' it's too good to be true it isn't....




Well. It's now April and 4 months ahve gone by since my January post. My good money is no longer "circling"the drain. It's down it. Stick with RCI. ICE ain't worth the effort.


----------

